
MyNode The easiest way to run Bitcoin, Lightning, and more - jedroos
http://www.mynodebtc.com/
======
kylebenzle
Just here to remind everyone that Lightning is vaporware, perpetually "18
months" away and the BTC Core chain of Bitcoin has become a ponzi scheme for
the rich.

Ethereum is now the closest thing to a decentralized computer and Bitcoin Cash
has continued to be Peer-to-peer digital Cash. They split the use cases and
killed the original.

~~~
jedroos
That is straight manipulative bull...

